# Setting up and seasoning my new OKJ Longhorn Combo



## tddeangelo (Jun 22, 2018)

So, I mentioned elsewhere I just got a new OK Joe Longhorn Combo...the one with the offset firebox/smoker alongside a propane grill. 

Got good info on seasoning, and I have to even assemble the thing yet, but that's where I got to thinking (dangerous, I know)...

I'm reading a bit here and there on various mods and upgrades/improvements folks have made on their smokers, and particularly on OK Joe products. Reading lots of good ideas, but I'm finding a bit on one thread, a bit on another...etc etc. Is there a sticky/article/post with any of this condensed? I haven't seen it, but I figured I'd ask, because I'm often hitting info overload on these forums...and that's not a bad thing! It's such a good resource, but before I go scrounging a hundred threads to compile a list, I figured I'd see if there existed anywhere a compendium of sorts of these ideas?

I figured I'd work on a lot of the commonly used ones as I assemble the cooker. I can't imagine installing mods gets easier after it's fully assembled than it would be if done during assembly. :)

Thanks!


----------



## dcecil (Jun 22, 2018)

Don’t know if any sticky’s exist about this but I have an okjoe although it’s nit my primary cooker anymore it’s a good pit.  I would recommend keeping it simple at first.  Personally, I never did a mod to my pit.  I used it and learned how it worked.  Like figuring out where it was comfortable running.  Hot spots inside the cooking chamber(which I actually used to my advantage).  How often I needed to add fuel. How to control my temp spikes (gonna happen) and so on.  I think the hardest thing about the assembly is the fire box.  I would go ahead and seal around in between firebox and cooking chamber because you probably don’t wanna have to take that back off.  Just my 2cents


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 25, 2018)

You're correct about assembly...the firebox part was the most difficult, if you want to use that word. It was just the only part I couldn't do myself. I had to have my wife put two bolts/nuts on for me while I held the firebox in place. Otherwise, it wasn't bad at all to assemble. The instructions weren't the best...references to steps not shown, references to incorrect hardware, etc. I figured it out, and it really was pretty easy to assemble. The writer of that manual though.... sheesh. 

Seasoning showed me that sealing the seams and doors likely will help a lot. I'll probably just start there and roll with it for a bit.


----------

